# How old are you air-riders?



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

So, currently I'm saving my pennies towards a good air-ride system, making progress. I lurk on these forums just about everyday. Hoping to go air this summer. 

Last night I'm riding to my place in New Orleans & pass an MKV (red) & MKVI (grey) that both looked like they were on air. Looked fantastic & I never see bagged dubs riding around NOLA, I think they were probably passing through town. 

I get home & tell my wife about how awesome they were & I can't wait to get my setup. Then she asks "and how old did they look?" Pretty much insinuating that I'm too old for air-ride... :banghead: 

I'm 35 now, I've wanted a lowered car for years, but never really had the cash for til now. I'm guessing most you guys are in your 20's, but was just curious how old most of you are? 

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## skateaholic247 (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm almost 20, but you can never be too young or too old for cool toys.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

skateaholic247 said:


> I'm almost 20, but you can never be too young or too old for cool toys.


 This man speaks the truth :thumbup: I'm 22


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

24


----------



## Vr6DubNY (Jan 5, 2001)

31...i have always had lowered cars though...so no one questions it anymore


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

31, and if anything, air ride is the more mature option when lowering your car. Who wants to be in their mid-30's with a scraped up car that you can't take anywhere you want?


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

son of planrforrobert said:


> 31, and if anything, air ride is the more mature option when lowering your car. Who wants to be in their mid-30's with a scraped up car that you can't take anywhere you want?


 This and I'm 32.


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

skateaholic247 said:


> I'm almost 20, but you can never be too young or too old for cool toys.


 Thanks bud, my thoughts exactly! :thumbup:


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

fenny said:


> This and I'm 32.


 X2


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

25 here. I've always had lowered cars for six years, but the bull**** of being static just gets old. I work 7 days a week and don't have the time anymore to deal with changing pans, etc. 

This is my first car (mk4) on air, and I'm loving it. I got a set of airlift performance series for a price I couldn't say no to, and I'm not regretting it at all.


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

27 and like everyone else mentioned I just got sick of the lowered car bull**** but I'm still in love with the look. I consider playing with my car (or modding) a hobby albeit a pricey one and don't really care if people make comments like "aren't you going to grow out of that?" I can think of way worse things a lot of people spend there money on. DO IT!!!


----------



## skateaholic247 (Jun 7, 2009)

jrbrownie00 said:


> 27 and like everyone else mentioned I just got sick of the lowered car bull**** but I'm still in love with the look. I consider playing with my car (or modding) a hobby albeit a pricey one and don't really care if people make comments like "aren't you going to grow out of that?" I can think of way worse things a lot of people spend there money on. DO IT!!!


 I agree with you, cars are investments, and so are the mods and parts you put into them. I don't think one could ever get bored with air, but hey if you do, or if you get bored with your car in general at least you can part it and get most if not all of your money back. 

Pretty sweet hobby if you ask me :thumbup:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

23 here your never ever too old for anything.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

27 here just dropped car off yesterday to get air installed. really good deal too. first air car all static before. cant wait.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

24 here. Doesn't matter the age, it depends on your attitude and knowledge. i have found numerous people older than me who don't know a darn thing about airride even though their car is bagged, and many young people who know the in's and out's of the systems almost as well as myself.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

i was 19 when i bought the kit :thumbup:


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Installing air on Saturday- I'll be 29 on sat. Cool cars aren't just for youngsters- What would she rather you do, sell the car and buy a minivan?


----------



## skateaholic247 (Jun 7, 2009)

Seppdelaney said:


> Installing air on Saturday- I'll be 29 on sat. Cool cars aren't just for youngsters- What would she rather you do, sell the car and buy a minivan?


 nope, sell the car and buy a tiguan. 










.................and then bag that too.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

20 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

skateaholic247 said:


> I'm almost 20, but you can never be too young or too old for cool toys.





Vr6DubNY said:


> 31...i have always had lowered cars though...so no one questions it anymore


 these 2 took the words out of my mouth, and 29


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

25


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Bagyards went on the Passat when I was 20...will be 24 next week, and the A6 will be on the ground within the next 3-4 months hopefully. :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

bought it when i was 19 in a few months i will be 21


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, tell your wife there are gents older than you rockin air on dubs. Installed my first setup at 39. Scraping everywhere was getting on her nerves.


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Bags are being installed on Monday I'm 27 ? Never too old to be a kid :thumbup:


----------



## aj11086 (Feb 4, 2006)

26 



skateaholic247 said:


> nope, sell the car and buy a tiguan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have my mk2 on air and my tiguan :beer:


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

Bought it when I was 20 am 21 now.


----------



## lownslowzz (Dec 16, 2010)

did mine when i was 18 but now i haz le 19 years


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

38..... way too old for static... I let my kids roll that scene:laugh:


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

28, and one year in airride.


----------



## ering2010 (Aug 19, 2007)

21, had racelands, hated them and saved up and bought bags. best investment haha


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

32, finishing my install tomorrow.


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

25


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)

just turned 30


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

35 here, but in my defense I do drive an old man's passat.


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

I always tell my wife the older I get the better the toys i get to play with, which is promptly followed by an eye roll but she supports my hobbies.


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

17


----------



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm 38. I've been into VW's since I was in junior high. Don't see myself stopping as long as I'm alive. :heart:


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

31 as of this friday eace:


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

26


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

18, gonna be 19 in a few weeks. Have had air on my Jetta for like a year and a bit. Just upgraded to E-Level and couldn't be happier. Going to bag my 72' 280SE this summer as well.


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

20


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I am 29 right now. 
I got air ride last year


----------



## lowerbyhalia (Dec 8, 2011)

55. 

I've lowered EVERY vehicle I've owned/had access to. 

Including my parents' ML430. 

I look at it like this. You have little control of most going on, when you work for someone else. BUT, when you climb in your air ride? 

YOU are the only one determining how low YOU go (AND WHEN).


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

My twin brother, myself and a good friend recently bought our air ride kits and installed and payed for them ourselves. We're 20 years old. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

27 and play with it like a kid and his hot wheels ..


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

35


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

25, and i can tell you that when i'm 50 i will still own a car on air :thumbup:


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Nice range of ages here, thanks for the responses! Maybe these will help the wife to shut the hell up! :laugh: 





Rpc07 said:


> ... the older I get the better the toys a get to play with, ....


 I love this philosophy! :thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Mine said the same crap, now she drove it and instantly claimed that as her car to drive to SOWO.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

25. You're only as old as you wanna be :beer: :beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Monkeykungfu said:


> Nice range of ages here, thanks for the responses! Maybe these will help the wife to shut the hell up! :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 just dont let her see this post :laugh:


----------



## Asicks (Dec 14, 2010)

32 

I've always been and always will be a kid at heart. I


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Lawn_Mower said:


> just dont let her see this post :laugh:


 :beer: :laugh:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

27. my good friends 38 with a bagged 20th. never to old haha


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

christanand said:


> 31 as of this friday eace:


 This friday the 4th or last friday the 27th?


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

24!


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

19 Here, got the first setup when I was 17. I will have a bagged car until the day I stop liking working on them, which will be never.


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

29, got tired of raising and lowering coils for the winter and summer.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

mrgreek2002 said:


> 29, got tired of raising and lowering coils for the winter and summer.


 so you decided to do it everyday? :laugh:


----------



## nasty vw (Aug 16, 2010)

20! and will be doing the same 20 years from now but with nice cars!


----------



## bmpR32vw (Jun 13, 2008)

23 here and wont look back to coils:beer:


----------



## illalwaysbefasterthanyou (Apr 26, 2010)

going on 23, best investment yet! :thumbup:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

got bags when i was 18 and now im 20. im getting old :facepalm: lol


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

im 19, just bought a v2 kit. Still my first car. I have dumped alot of earned money into it.


----------



## Mikey Pants (May 13, 2010)

21:beer:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm 16. 

I'm not even old enough to have a license, but hey, who cares, my Dad is 42 and considers the car his even though I bought it. 

Once you go bags, you never go back...


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

24 building my own first manual setup, but after this I have a feeling bags are always going to be on my future to do list


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

20


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

20


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

27


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

29. static fan before but hey i have to get places. got tired of avoiding speed bumps, changing routes and parking far away from everything. it got old. i got old.


----------



## Genuine Rolla (Oct 31, 2005)

26 Here. First mod to my MKIV was bags. Skipped right over coilovers, glad I did. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

In case you were wondering, I just did a quick average of the 61 ages posted so far & it's 26! 

20
22
24
31
31
32
32
25
27
23
27
24
19
29
20
29
25
24
21
39
27
26
21
19
38
28
21
32
25
30
35
17
38
31
26
19
20
29
55
20
35
25
25
32
27
24
19
29
20
23
23
20
19
21
16
24
20
20
27
29
26

You make up 1,585 years all together!


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Monkeykungfu said:


> In case you were wondering, I just did a quick average of the 61 ages posted so far & it's 26!
> 
> 
> 
> You make up 1,585 years all together!


Thats wicked! Nice work! You sir are obviously bored. haha


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

VR6VR6 said:


> Thats wicked! Nice work! You sir are obviously bored. haha


I'm a construction cost estimator, so I'm used to crunching #s. This was nice little break from adding up the lineal feet of control joints in the parking lot at the proposed Visitors Quarters building on the Macdill AFB in Tampa. :laugh:

The point of this whole thread was to satisfy my curiosity & also give me some arguing power with the misses against her whole "how old were those guys on air-ride?" question. 

I had told her last night that there are plenty of guys in their 30's who have air-ride! Her response was "& how many are married? have kids?" (we don't have kids, but planning on it in next yr/two). I told her "plenty of them do!!" Sometimes you just can't win. 

She's a great wife, but has no understanding of why I love my GTI so much, or why in the hell would I want to drop a large sum of money on something "so useless" as air suspension. :facepalm:


----------



## aj11086 (Feb 4, 2006)

Monkeykungfu said:


> In case you were wondering, I just did a quick average of the 61 ages posted so far & it's 26!
> 
> 20
> 22
> ...


Meh, sounds about right, Im pretty average :laugh:


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

bagged it when i was 19, im 20 now.


----------



## JAMIEMK3 (Jul 12, 2008)

22... And a half.


----------



## trefive (Nov 15, 2010)

36


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Monkeykungfu said:


> I'm a construction cost estimator, so I'm used to crunching #s. This was nice little break from adding up the lineal feet of control joints in the parking lot at the proposed Visitors Quarters building on the Macdill AFB in Tampa. :laugh:
> 
> The point of this whole thread was to satisfy my curiosity & also give me some arguing power with the misses against her whole "how old were those guys on air-ride?" question.
> 
> ...


Ill be 30 In December and I bagged my car last year.... I work in a corporate job (banking) where personality is frowned upon :laugh: 

I have a fiance, a house (own), and kids are only a year or two away.... My car is my hobby, passion, and my toy. I could give two ishts about what others think and quite honestly I get a kick out of all the puzzled faces as people pass my car around work (4,000+ employees at my site).

not to be cliche but you only live once... why not enjoy the things that make you happy and you take pride in! :beer:


----------



## pianoman3182 (Mar 6, 2011)

18:thumbup:


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

ninohale said:


> not to be cliche but you only live once... why not enjoy the things that make you happy and you take pride in! :beer:


Hell yeah brother, exactly how I feel. :beer:




If this thread keeps going I'll post an updated age average. Thanks guys!


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

20


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

ninohale said:


> Ill be 30 In December and I bagged my car last year.... I work in a corporate job (banking) where personality is frowned upon :laugh:
> 
> I have a fiance, a house (own), and kids are only a year or two away.... My car is my hobby, passion, and my toy. I could give two ishts about what others think and quite honestly I get a kick out of all the puzzled faces as people pass my car around work (4,000+ employees at my site).
> 
> not to be cliche but you only live once... why not enjoy the things that make you happy and you take pride in! :beer:


YOLO :laugh:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Monkeykungfu said:


> Hell yeah brother, exactly how I feel. :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:



Lawn_Mower said:


> YOLO :laugh:


Yessir :laugh:


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

29


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

24 but like everyone said your never to old for air. My dad just asked me to bag a 56 Desoto for him. Also I did an air install on this bad boy and you know no teenager is gonna be driving this. 








That's my baby behind it


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

32 and tired of coilovers after many years! :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

32, married, with 2 kids.

I justified the airride with "I don't want to break an axle while I'm driving you and the kids around." (at the time I was pulling the axles out of the joints…pretty annoying on a fwd car) :laugh:


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

turned 21 yesterday :thumbup:

my bagged 20th at goodman by e.shell, on Flickr


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

25. Bagging my first car in the coming month or so. Have most of the parts stashed.... 65 Mercedes


----------



## -2000VWGOLF1.8T- (Aug 21, 2011)

I am 18 now and just ordered my kit.


----------



## apoleski (Oct 22, 2010)

16


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

Im 30, married with 1 kid and another probably coming in a year or so. Two mortgages and a corporate shirt and tie job. Yes when I go to meets most people are 10 years younger than me and yes I get "how the hell do you drive that" from my co-workers constantly. But I love it. I was tired if banging axles and potholes on coils, wanted something comfortable but handled well. So far I love it. My wife loves it also (shes a bit of a car geek herself though). And best of all everytime I air out my 18 month old goes "psshhhhhhhhh" mimicking my car lol.

Also I have custom plates coming in that say NOFSGVN just for this reason


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

coneklr said:


> Im 30, married with 1 kid and another probably coming in a year or so. Two mortgages and a corporate shirt and tie job. Yes when I go to meets most people are 10 years younger than me and yes I get "how the hell do you drive that" from my co-workers constantly. But I love it. I was tired if banging axles and potholes on coils, wanted something comfortable but handled well. So far I love it. My wife loves it also (shes a bit of a car geek herself though). And best of all everytime I air out my 18 month old goes "psshhhhhhhhh" mimicking my car lol.
> 
> Also I have custom plates coming in that say NOFSGVN just for this reason


I applaud you sir :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

apoleski said:


> 16


damn, I wish my car was that ballin' when i was 16. :laugh:

do you work?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

coneklr said:


> Also I have custom plates coming in that say NOFSGVN just for this reason


One of the best plates i have heard of in a while :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

25

Bagged since 23


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

zacharys666 said:


> 25
> 
> Bagged since 23


Your name ends in 666 and your post count is 777. Just some silly observation. :wave:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

apoleski said:


> 16


How can you afford it


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm 29 with a bagged R, but what makes it is when I roll around with the baby seat in the back at shows. Bags for my daily and static for my MK2 because I don't give a [email protected] if I break something on the MK2 because I have atleast 3 spares of everything laying around.


----------



## Seidelly (Jan 23, 2011)

Just turned 19 :thumbup:

Built, not bought.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

21 now. bagged since 19


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

apoleski said:


> 16


16? Your location says NNJ so you only have your permit......


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

35 here
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6059/6331262060_8dbc6e87df_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1592 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

35 :thumbup:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> 35 here
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6059/6331262060_8dbc6e87df_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1592 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


35?!?! Damn I didnt think you were that old :laugh:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

30 years young. Been on air for 2+ years. It has its up and downs (no pun intended) but I wouldnt change it.


----------



## apoleski (Oct 22, 2010)

Matt_Mkv said:


> 16? Your location says NNJ so you only have your permit......


LOL i was just joking to see what kind of reactions i would get. But seriously im 20


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

23


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

16


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

29


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

27 and been aired since late last year, no regrets


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

24 :thumbup:


----------



## MastaVape (Oct 4, 2011)

16 here, bagged & shaved R32 eace:


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

Holy crap, when I was 16 I had a 1991 VW Fox nothing as nice as I see on here.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

valkswagen said:


> Holy crap, when I was 16 I had a 1991 VW Fox nothing as nice as I see on here.


When I was 16 I was riding the shoe leather express. But its awesome to see all these young 16 year olds doing it right :thumbup:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

damn i wish i had an R when i was 16... i like my mkvi a lot though. bagged it not long after i turned 17. decided to do it right the first time while i had the money.


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

MastaVape said:


> 16 here, bagged & shaved R32 eace:


Very nice R. Are those Rota Grids?


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

31 years here.:wave:




















Just sold this one-


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

I'll be 35 at the end of this month but this isn't my first go around with air. Had a body dropped mazda and body dropped durango yearssssss ago.... and had hydrolics when I was 18, lol. That was 1995.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I think its cool to see these younger guys on here. I hope that my son will be into cars so when he's 16 he'll have a bagged car or truck. Dad will be riding shotgun…….:laugh:


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree. Car stuff is expensive and time consuming. It's good to see the younger folk working hard for what they want and spending their money and time on cars and not on the more negative influences.


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

40 this year, kids, house, wife... All have been "acquired" during different bagged cars

Monkeykungfu: for your defense on next debate. And right now a new project starting..


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

pineman said:


> 40 this year, kids, house, wife... All have been "acquired" during different bagged cars
> 
> Monkeykungfu: for your defense on next debate. And right now a new project starting..


Thanks mah brotha! :beer:


Hope I'll be able to add my age to this list this summer.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

33 here and been riding lowered cars since 1997 but this is my first experience on air.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

I'm bumping this up because I have been getting the "are you ever going to grow out of that" question a lot. I was just curious so I did a search and found out nope...I'm definitely not the only 30 year+ geezer on here 

32 years old been on air for 3 years now










Geddy Lee is mine


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

22, on my second bagged car. My first I did when I was 19-20. You're never too old though :thumbup:


----------



## lowerbyhalia (Dec 8, 2011)

*The Kid Inside.*

I turned 56 in Feb. Floating for ten years. 
14 year old son lives with me. Unopened boxes of 2 inch lower springs & sway bars for 
'00 VR6 Jetta. 
FBSS on Nissan Hardbody Kingcab (plan to add long bed to cab, extending d'shaft & 
all necessary). Previous time with an extremely static lowered Porsche in the late 90's. 
Love controlling ground clearance. 
http://s803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/lower_byhalia/?action=view&current=photo-20.jpg
AND I have a bagged vehicle for job functions. 
Yep. Full front kneel, right front kneel & full right side kneel. 
On a 40 foot Atlanta Transit Bus! 
Yes.  
I kneel it for the honeys.


----------



## Keith509 (Sep 9, 2012)

18. Soon to be 19 next month. I work a lot, and save extra money. I've went through 7 cars in the past year. But after bagging this MKV, I'm sticking with it.


----------



## GTI_93 (Apr 12, 2012)

19 years young, worked my ass off through high school lol:laugh: Waiting for my air ride to arrive!!!!


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm 19. I bagged my first car in high school, I am now on bagged car number 3 and have helped multiple friends with their setups as well.


----------



## Rcbowman369 (Mar 26, 2008)

34


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

22, soon to be 23.

Bags are practical, require some level of craftsmanship to install, and are highly customizable.
A hobby just like everything else, you're never too old for it.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

26! Bought it after I came back from Afganistan almost 3 years ago, just got it bagged last November :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vadubster (Mar 24, 2012)

Very clean :thumbup:



cldub said:


> 26! Bought it after I came back from Afganistan almost 3 years ago, just got it bagged last November :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

23 :wave:


Cloudy by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

29 here.


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

I turn 20 in 2 weeks, bagging my car over the next few days :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

21...i worked my ass off during highschool and gained a bunch of experience which landed me a fair paying job as a supervisor at my university, so i pieced together an air ride kit on a budget.


P1030868 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

Bought when I was 22. 23 now :thumbup::beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

vadubster said:


> Very clean :thumbup:


Thank you! :beer:


----------



## tomballog93 (Apr 7, 2012)

19 i worked my ass off, constantly fixing up my car and finally it caught on fire...so i got that insurance money


----------



## cmb5286 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm 26 and have done the static thing before. It's fun...for a while. But you're always left worrying about speed humps and driveways. I probably sound like a broken record but you're never too old for air. I'll probably have all my future cars on air if I can.


----------



## dinx (Feb 12, 2008)

*old*

I'm 39 and have been static for 16 yrs. I have 3 kids and I'm going air as I type. My 2 oldest love it ! I will die on the ground .


----------



## R32driver (Jun 4, 2004)

26 just installed 3 weeks ago and love it


----------



## johnyleea (Oct 28, 2010)

19 Mk5 R32


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

20 years old


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

29. Been on air about 10 months. 


Jordan1 by bacardicj151, on Flickr


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

Just got air 2 weeks ago for my a3, i'm 18


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

26 and counting :beer:


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

26, I'll be 27 in July. Been on air since mid summer 2012...so not long at all yet. :beer:


----------



## OEM+ sluts (Jan 5, 2012)

23, work full time in core operations at a large automotive company.
Haven't seen any money from mommy or daddy since I was 16 lol


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

You were at the volks folks meet at world vw a couple weeks ago^^ you ****ed up your fender


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

33, car is in the shop for installation. Hopefully done in 3 days .


----------



## OEM+ sluts (Jan 5, 2012)

crispy21 said:


> You were at the volks folks meet at world vw a couple weeks ago^^ you ****ed up your fender


Hahahah :wave:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

dinx said:


> I will die on the ground .


^^^ this ^^^ 36, been on air for 4 years now


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

^your car makes me moist.....that is all.


----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

24, Got a nice tax return this year so finally got air. It's only been a month but loving it. Next up are some nice CCW LM5T's probably with next years tax return...unless I can find a better paying job.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

42, on air for over three years


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

32 been on air for 6 months wish i had done it much sooner


----------



## wunderdub (May 28, 2009)

cldub said:


> 26! Bought it after I came back from Afganistan almost 3 years ago, just got it bagged last November :thumbup::thumbup:


pppffttttt 26 at heart maybe...:laugh:


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

nyboy07 said:


> 24, Got a nice tax return this year so finally got air. It's only been a month but loving it. Next up are some nice CCW LM5T's probably with next years tax return...unless I can find a better paying job.


I saw you on Reddit!


----------



## mikeyshaus (Jul 29, 2011)

19, soon to be on air. My kit is ordered 
I've been saving up for a quite a while. Things fell into their places and I was able to finally order a kit this week.


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

32 here. Go for it man, you wont regret it.

My MKIV was on MasonTechs & E-Level


My TT has Airlift everything


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

I like your style man. 2 cleanly done cars:thumbup:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

was 29 when I bagged my Bora :- 










now 32 with my wagon :- 











already looking for my next car to bag. All cars have been the daily family car too. so much more practical than rolling static. 

also Airlift on both as their customer service is top notch ! even with me in the UK


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

34 and have been on bags for 3 months. i have a wife and two small kids and it makes it easy to get them to ride in the car


do it!


----------



## DAKARM396 (Nov 8, 2004)

DSC_8102 by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr

27, been on air for over 6 months.


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Im 25, have E-level, been on air for a little over a year.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

20rabbit08 said:


>


That pic is unreal. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

I'm 34 and this is my first bagged car never too old


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Residentevol said:


> I'm bumping this up because I have been getting the "are you ever going to grow out of that" question a lot. I was just curious so I did a search and found out nope...I'm definitely not the only 30 year+ geezer on here


I guess it's one of those things that so long as responsibilities are covered, why should one ever grow up? :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

28....Tiguan is my 3rd bagged car....Golf R and GTI before that.



Guan Horse by BobAy photography, on Flickr

Johnny Cape May by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

41. Kept the ex-wife's wagon and dumped it to the ground! FTW! :laugh:


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

jachong said:


> 41. Kept the ex-wife's wagon and dumped it to the ground! FTW! :laugh:


 Gorgeous!!


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

20- got into vw's a year and a half ago and decided a bagged mk4 gti was what I wanted and now I have it  finally.


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

17, bought the car at 15, bought the bags at 16


----------



## a4edwin (Nov 14, 2010)

38 wanting air like a junky needing a fix.:banghead:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

21


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

37 here. First time modding a car too. :thumbup:


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

26 last week. Have had the car since July 4th, 2007. 

And bagged since August of '09. 










Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

dubb34r said:


> 37 here. First time modding a car too. :thumbup:


 Doing a fine job :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

27 and married with two children. 

Current: 
 
Chilled-6 by santorum, on Flickr 

Past: 
 
Klutch-8 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

18. Bagged it at 17, when I had the time and money during my senior year of high school. Now I'm at college and broke with no time to work haha 
 
. by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

Just turned 18, bagged it at 16. 
Edit: and proud to say I worked my ass off to pay for it myself :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Jesus. When I was 16 I was driving around in a grand am running it into **** having a blast


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Matt_Mkv said:


> Doing a fine job :thumbup::thumbup:


 :beer:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

26 and have been into vw's since I was 18, now own these


----------

